# 414cc delux 28?



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

I just stopped at the local mom and pop lawn and garden shop that sells Ariens, and he has last year's 28" delux with a 414cc motor for $1200, same price as this year's 28" deluxe SHO with the 306cc motor. Is one clearly better than the other?


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Jump on it! I paid $1400 for mine in the height of the constant snow we had this past February, and even at that price it was worth every dime.

They're somewhat rare, limited edition.

What's your location?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Get it while you can. They tossed the bigger engine on a few because they ran out of the smaller stock engine. It'll likely never bog down no matter what you run it into.


----------



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Average snow fall is about 20" per year, so it will definitely be overkill. However we've had over 60 inches in one year and blizzards dropping 12- 18" are not uncommon, with some up to 36". We also get a lot of wet snow which can be harder to blow too.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim the tool man voice on--

"grunt more horsepower grunt grunt"

Would be hard for me to pass that one up.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

My motto.... Some is Good

More is Better

To much JUST RIGHT

This goes for Horsepower, beer and many other things


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Hanky said:


> My motto.... Some is Good
> 
> More is Better
> 
> ...


Correction:

Too much is not enough


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

This is a good deal for this machine, it was selling for $1350. Last year if you could find one. This engine the previous generation 414cc LCT engine put out 12.5 HP and featured a larger fuel tank than the current engine. The only minor issue I have with it is the oil drain on this motor terminates on the side of the unit right near the tire. The new generation motor terminates under the starter rope where it should. I posted a YouTube vid on this one a walk-around. I attached it below:


----------



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well the deed is done. Last night I dreamt that I went to the store to buy it and all of you had bought them all out already, so I went first thing this morning  I can't believe I spent that much on a snowblower but I think it will pay off over the years. Plus there is something about owning a snow blower with dual exhaust that is pretty cool! Thanks for all of your help. Hopefully we get a couple good nor easters here in PA this year!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Awesome! Be sure to post up some vids when we get the big n'easter.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

How about pics of your baby never seen one with dual exhaust before,


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It may seem like a lot of money but with a little care and maintenance it might be the last one you'll need to buy.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah it will. The dual exhaust is cool, would make a great go kart engine when the rest of it is junk. Still waiting for my dads '67 5hp Ariens to hit the scrap pile.

Problem is I outgrew go-karts 42+ years ago, silly thing will be working for another 20 yrs.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Yeah it will. The dual exhaust is cool, would make a great go kart engine when the rest of it is junk. Still waiting for my dads '67 5hp Ariens to hit the scrap pile.
> 
> Problem is I outgrew go-karts 42+ years ago, silly thing will be working for another 20 yrs.


 50 years ago I saved my allowance for Go-Karts and now at 65 I still enjoy going to a kart track and going for a burn around the track. Still in my blood after all these years.:wavetowel2:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Hanky said:


> How about pics of your baby never seen one with dual exhaust before,


my sno tek has the dual pipes.....have pondered chrome turn downs or stacks with flappers.:smiley-whacky017:


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

My Platinum 30 with the 414cc motor:










The "dual port" exhaust on the Deluxe 28+ with the same motor looks exactly the same.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the picture learned some thing, 12 months ago if you would of said you can get a snowblower with dual exhaust I would of thought you were off the deep end.


----------

